# Green light on replacing OI bridge



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

http://www2.nbc17.com/news/2010/dec/20/hagan-bonner-bridge-replacement-be-faster-ar-632763/

I bet that Audubon and SELC already have paperwork filed and this finds it way to Judge Boyle's courtroom in the not to distant future.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Twitch,*

it won't happen. Carrot in front of the donkey.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

twitch said:


> http://www2.nbc17.com/news/2010/dec/20/hagan-bonner-bridge-replacement-be-faster-ar-632763/
> 
> I bet that Audubon and SELC already have paperwork filed and this finds it way to Judge Boyle's courtroom in the not to distant future.


 No doubt selc already has it's nose in it and drulling over the $ they think the gov will pay them for winning the lawsuit I'm sure they have planned.. However,jmho,this time there is no choice and think they will be cockblocked and headed off at the pass on this'n... again jmo...


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> No doubt selc already has it's nose in it and drulling over the $ they think the gov will pay them for winning the lawsuit I'm sure they have planned.. However,jmho,this time there is no choice and think they will be cockblocked and headed off at the pass on this'n... again jmo...


I hope you are right for the sake of this county and its residents.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*I too hope you're right DD.*

Maybe, just maybe, that new batch of bums we just voted in will step up and push this thru over the riff-raff bums.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

The best thing that could happen for all fisherman and most of the islanders is for that bridge to fall into the creek. It's always about the money and that bridge has made it easy for fat cats to overpopulate the banks, overbuild and control. When it becomes a conjested ferry ride and limited access, the fisherman will still come, and if they come in droves well planned for a couple of seasons things will change. Real eatate values will soon drop even more and not only be more affordable to more fisherman users, but less appealing to the haters. Eventually, even the envirometal extremists will loose judicial favoritism, people that truly love that ecosystem and just the shear beauty of it will still visit, no matter their interest. 

Men fight for right and wrong and principal. When government fights, it is about the money, and that fight is orchestrated with an intricate system of entwined powers that uses extremists to there benifit when needed. Their is no seperation of power in our society. We operate on the golden rule, as stated, "he with the gold rules".

Use the enviromentalists to kill the bridge replacement. If you only could, the same judge will just roll with the money again, if not Boyle another puppet. In any event, if the bridge fell in the inlet fisherman would be no worse for the event, better likely, in the long run.

If I had to guess, I would say not all islanders are united, the faction benifiting more from present conditions may sympathize, but be careful who gets the money.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"The best thing that could happen for all fisherman and most of the islanders is for that bridge to fall into the creek. It's always about the money and that bridge has made it easy for fat cats to overpopulate the banks, overbuild and control. When it becomes a conjested ferry ride and limited access, the fisherman will still come, and if they come in droves well planned for a couple of seasons things will change. Real eatate values will soon drop even more and not only be more affordable to more fisherman users, but less appealing to the haters. Eventually, even the envirometal extremists will loose judicial favoritism, people that truly love that ecosystem and just the shear beauty of it will still visit, no matter their interest. "

I guess the Tourist fishermen would benefit from your plan, the people of Hatteras would not.
Since those are the people I count amongst my dear friends your plan sucks....


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Garboman said:


> "The best thing that could happen for all fisherman and most of the islanders is for that bridge to fall into the creek. It's always about the money and that bridge has made it easy for fat cats to overpopulate the banks, overbuild and control. When it becomes a conjested ferry ride and limited access, the fisherman will still come, and if they come in droves well planned for a couple of seasons things will change. Real eatate values will soon drop even more and not only be more affordable to more fisherman users, but less appealing to the haters. Eventually, even the envirometal extremists will loose judicial favoritism, people that truly love that ecosystem and just the shear beauty of it will still visit, no matter their interest. "
> 
> I guess the Tourist fishermen would benefit from your plan, the people of Hatteras would not.
> Since those are the people I count amongst my dear friends your plan sucks....


amen brother


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, just........wow





kingfish said:


> The best thing that could happen for all fisherman and most of the islanders is for that bridge to fall into the creek. It's always about the money and that bridge has made it easy for fat cats to overpopulate the banks, overbuild and control. When it becomes a conjested ferry ride and limited access, the fisherman will still come, and if they come in droves well planned for a couple of seasons things will change. Real eatate values will soon drop even more and not only be more affordable to more fisherman users, but less appealing to the haters. Eventually, even the envirometal extremists will loose judicial favoritism, people that truly love that ecosystem and just the shear beauty of it will still visit, no matter their interest.
> 
> Men fight for right and wrong and principal. When government fights, it is about the money, and that fight is orchestrated with an intricate system of entwined powers that uses extremists to there benifit when needed. Their is no seperation of power in our society. We operate on the golden rule, as stated, "he with the gold rules".
> 
> ...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

kingfish said:


> The best thing that could happen for all fisherman and most of the islanders is for that bridge to fall into the creek. It's always about the money and that bridge has made it easy for fat cats to overpopulate the banks, overbuild and control. When it becomes a conjested ferry ride and limited access, the fisherman will still come, and if they come in droves well planned for a couple of seasons things will change. Real eatate values will soon drop even more and not only be more affordable to more fisherman users, but less appealing to the haters. Eventually, even the envirometal extremists will loose judicial favoritism, people that truly love that ecosystem and just the shear beauty of it will still visit, no matter their interest.
> 
> Men fight for right and wrong and principal. When government fights, it is about the money, and that fight is orchestrated with an intricate system of entwined powers that uses extremists to there benifit when needed. Their is no seperation of power in our society. We operate on the golden rule, as stated, "he with the gold rules".
> 
> ...


 Interesting twist... So you would have it so that the tourist industry here is pretty much null and void?? You would have it so that maybe some dear freind of mine or myself topples off that bridge as it falls in the inlet???You would have it so that most of the businesses down here would go belly up?? You would have it so that my property goes so far down that I'm upside down in my home mortgage?? You would have it so that I would have to get up at 3 or 4 in the morning just to make it to my job in Manteo??? Nice guy you are.......


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I dont want anyone toppling off bridges, well maybe a few extreme enviro's wouldn't break my heart. Sorry you don't like my ideas, i'm pretty sure one can't have and eat his cake too. So i'm an all or nothing kinda guy. The way it was at one time, a few incrediblely reseliant familys eaking out an existence, cut off from the mainland for a couple hundred years more or less. Pretty much everyone else came by the bridge.

I must say your response sounds much like the ones i've heard you speak of as the problem and not the solution. I think you will still get enough business to keep your place running, not to mention it dont matter what the going price is unless you are buying or selling. 

I don't have much of an answer for your job in Manteo problem, didn't consider that aspect. Thanks for responding interesting twist, even if it is a sucky plan.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

kingfish said:


> I dont want anyone toppling off bridges, well maybe a few extreme enviro's wouldn't break my heart. Sorry you don't like my ideas, i'm pretty sure one can't have and eat his cake too. So i'm an all or nothing kinda guy. The way it was at one time, a few incrediblely reseliant familys eaking out an existence, cut off from the mainland for a couple hundred years more or less. Pretty much everyone else came by the bridge.
> 
> I must say your response sounds much like the ones i've heard you speak of as the problem and not the solution. I think you will still get enough business to keep your place running, not to mention it dont matter what the going price is unless you are buying or selling.
> 
> I don't have much of an answer for your job in Manteo problem, didn't consider that aspect. Thanks for responding interesting twist, even if it is a sucky plan.


 In many ways,your plan would cause some good termoil,maybe enough to get national attention focused on our plite here,which is desperatly needed.. It would curve development,and in many ways that would be a good thing.. Wouldn't bother me to get up early to hookup with the ferry,coming home late because of the delay would suck,but could even deal with that. Although many of my freinds and neighbors would be in a pickle,and wouldn't wish that on anyone,especially freinds...
There are many on this island that commute across that bridge for their livelihood,not just me,as well as it is a lifeline for hurricanes,disasters,food,ect..


----------



## drum (Nov 15, 2010)

"If you build it, they will come."


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

*Its all my fault...*

I learned how to sheepshead off the thing, and then got the generator set up for night fishing. Knew they'd tear it down after I figured it out...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*You are truly a man of restraint,*

Mr Wilson. Merry x-mas and happy holidays to you and yours.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

The poster that commented on the bridge falling failed to look back in history. The mention of the ferry, and I've mentionrd it before, has grown closer to reality every year that the bridge has been delayed. Will the ferry serve. Hell no. Pre 1963. Folks raised gardens, salted fish canned what they didn't eat and made do. If a hurricane came, they hunkered down. BUT, they still had food and shelter. Now, most of the folks down there would starve to death after a couple of weeks. You know, the powers out, the freezer has thawed, no internet. My word, what are we to do. There is still a bunch of folks on the banks that will survive, but a helluva lot more won't. No, the bridge going down isn't an option, even when nobody is on it. I will say this! It would certainly seperate the flysh!& from the pepper.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Dd

I know tou have your heart and arse in it, and no matter what people think of my ideas, I hope something comes from this discussion that could lead to a more equitable solution than what is presently transpiring.

That bridge is a big peice of the puzzle, find a way to use it to the advantage of the suffering islanders and fisherman. Use some of the funds donated to get your own skewed stastics and some not so realistic ideas about the ecosystem being harmed by to many visitors. Was it 11,000 cars a day in tourist season. Already seems realistic.

The ferries would have to serve the residents first and would probably end up restricted for the first and last couple of transits during work days. Look how many griswalds have already been denied.

Problem is, when u jump from the fry pan you have got to miss the fire. I don't know the answers, but I know a different path is needed. All the reasons you say are true about the necessity of the bridge, by the same token they are reasons those that control would leave for safer havens. 

Maybe a track similar to that taken by the enviros to stop the rv usage could be taken. Probably old hat, but maybe their is some obscure directive the park system hasn't adhered to that would force a different outcome in favor of the fishermans side. A slick lawyermoney better spent pouring over those docs would be money well spent. A connected lawyer be .


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Sorry,*

but I seem to having a hard time unwinding your post. Please state clearly your stand on RV's use. For or against the fishermen. Also, you keep referring back to the ferry. Clear that up also please. I will await your reply. Thanks.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*WD I'm deciphering as best I can???*



kingfish said:


> Dd
> 
> I know tou have your heart and arse in it, and no matter what people think of my ideas, I hope something comes from this discussion that could lead to a more equitable solution than what is presently transpiring.
> 
> ...


 Yes,no doubt I would be in the priority lane in getting on and off the ferry.. Although,the inconvenience that would be had by all tourist,would be more poison that the economy down here would have to swallow.

As far as "those that control heading for safer havens" I think you are sadly misguided,these folks WANT another Portsmouth Island with NO residence,trust me on that... 

Maybe I can't see past the nose on my face,but to say the bridge going down could be seen as an advantage against these special interest enviros is something I can't fathom... Just me I guess...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Maybe I can't see past the nose on my face,but to say the bridge going down could be seen as an advantage against these special interest enviros is something I can't fathom... Just me I guess...


Nope, he has me pretty confused as well...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Kenny,*

you know my post wasn't directed in your direction, but thanks for trying to translate. I'll wait for the poster to come back on and spell it out. Think Clay could use some help like me.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I am for the use of four wheel drive vehicles on the banks from end to end day and night. There is already ferries on the south end and i eintend to use them and the north end, if it were to be that way. Don't get your panties in to much of a wad over my thoughts. It won't come to pass, the money rules, and it's not just the $300,000,000.00 tourist industry.

I'm sure they want another Portsmouth, but that can't happen. Anyway you don't have to have four Jacks to bet like you have them, but you do have to live with the outcome.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I ment good lawyers arent as good as connected lawyers, in an earlier post, that is just from my experience. The inviros arent the special interest, their interest is way to obvious, the money is what is driving it. I want to drive out there not walk, I've done that, and I'm too old for that now.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

If you prefer addressing each other by names, I got one too, Wayne Hill.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Thanks kind Sir*

for putting your response in plain English. Clears up some questions in my original post.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

kingfish said:


> I am for the use of four wheel drive vehicles on the banks from end to end day and night. There is already ferries on the south end and i eintend to use them and the north end, if it were to be that way. Don't get your panties in to much of a wad over my thoughts. It won't come to pass, the money rules, and it's not just the $300,000,000.00 tourist industry.
> 
> I'm sure they want another Portsmouth, but that can't happen. Anyway you don't have to have four Jacks to bet like you have them, but you do have to live with the outcome.


 Oh,if you had heard some of the comments I heard when Izzy cut off Hatteras Village,you would understand that it may not be possible to make us into a Portsmouth,but that is where they are trying to take it... 

As far as names,Ken Wilson,and though our opinions on this are vastly different, we do have many things in common when it comes to the outcome...Glad to have conversed on the keyboard with you,Wayne...


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I imagine our stance is much closer than you think. I was really just letting it flow, actually never had that thought until I started responding. I've got a 1000 days on the planks a thousand on the beach and 1000 more on boats. I have no intention of going quietly.

You are level headed and I enjoy the adventures of Tater. Hope to meet you in person one day ken.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*When they are finished building the Bridge I have a new name*

proposal.... Not that I think that they will ever get it started.... But if its finished 

"The Bridge To No-Where"

or

"The Bridge of Broken Promises"

JMHO 

JAM


----------

